# Interesting comparison between different ammo sizes



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

I found this video on YouTube and thought it was quite interesting. Different size steel and lead balls are compared for their penetrative capabilities, I think the results are quite surprising






Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

That was quite interesting and informative. Thank You.


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

Indeed it was


----------



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

Quite surprised by the results of the 8mm balls. He said in the comments that the steel was shot at 280fps and the lead at 279fps, I would have guessed that it would have penetrated further compared to the others.

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Thanks for sharing!


----------

